# C Shift meat haul



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

Started fishing at 12:30 till 4:30 pm, upper trinity bay. It was a windy cold day with not much bait around. We'll be cooking this up for the guys at the plant.


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

*Pic*

Here is another picture


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

*Pic*

Last one


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

The tide was way lo at 1230 got the sheppie bout 130 the first red hit a opening night paddle tail bout 230,the drummies were on live shrimp bout 3 and at 430 the 2nd red hit a shrimp.So the best bite was late oh yea the only trout hit a shrimp at 3.Had to go to a teacher confrence.could not stay till dark .I just may today holla


----------

